# [Ubuntu.9.10] Datei in Autostart starten?



## marwo (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte mein Ubuntu so einrichten, dass er bei Systemstart automatisch eine Datei öffnet. Es ist eine Audio-Stream Datei von einem Internetradio.
Wie ich ein Programm in den Autostart kriege weiss ich. [Hauptmenü-Eigenschaften-Kopiern usw. ] 
aber mit  der Datei klappt es nicht wenn ich sie als Quelle nenne.

Ich kenn mich nicht sooo gut mit linux aus darum sagen mir einfach nur shell befehle eher wenig.. 

so far
Marwo


----------



## midnight (26. Dezember 2009)

Naja, also eigentlich willst du keine Datei öffnen, sondern ein Programm einen bestimmten Link "öffnen" lassen, richtig?
Such dir ein was sowas per Konsole kann und schreib es dann in den "Autostart" (nennen wir das mal der Einfachheit halber so...).

so far


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Dezember 2009)

Welches Programm willst du denn starten? (Der Stream wird ja nicht gestartet, sondern per Programm geöffnet, daher geht das nicht über den Autostart.) Im Grunde brauchst du nur das Programm samt befehl, den Stream zu öffnen, automatisch starten lassen. Das dürfte recht einfach sein – wenn du den Namen des Programms kennst.


----------



## cookiebrandt (27. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich dürfte es irgendetwas im Sinne von "vlc streamdatei" sein, oder täusche ich mich jetzt da? (wobei vlc=ersetzen durch Programmname).

MfG


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Dezember 2009)

Was ihr immer alle mit eurem vlc habt. Unter Windows mag der genial sein, weil das eigene Backend alles mibringt. Unter Linux gibt es für jeden Player alle Codecs und damit verschwindet dieser Vorteil.

Und: Das kann für jedes Programm sehr unterschiedlich aussehen. Dem Programmierer sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt, was da als Option verlangt wird. Eigentlich lassen sich aber alle wichtigen Player mit Textbefehlen steuern. (Auch praktisch wenn man ne Anlage über SSH steuern kann. XD)


----------



## cookiebrandt (29. Dezember 2009)

Nun, sollte auch nur ein Beispiel sein. Wobei ich sagen muss, einmal dran gewöhnt...

MfG


----------

